# Need help with crab



## sarah5775 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi. I recently aquired a Tai Devil Crab, also known as a moon crab or soapdish crab. She is in an unfiltered 10 gallon with about two inches of water in the bottom, and I know that keeping up with water changes is a must. 

First off- should I get a small submersible filter for her? or would the water currents agitate her?

Second- the lfs said she's a freshwter crab, but I read online that they need brackish water. Then I read on another site tha either is fine. Does anybody know? If brackish, how much salt should I put in?

Any info would be great.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Sep 3, 2008)

brackish is pretty much anything between fresh and salt (marine). You would have to do some research to see what specific gravity (measure of salinity) that they come from. You would use marine salt then to get to that specific gravity (same salt they use in salt tanks).


----------

